# Sữa Aptamil Anh có dinh dưỡng như thế nào?



## babyhouselove22145 (10/4/21)

*Sữa Aptamil Anh có dinh dưỡng như thế nào?*
*Nguồn dinh dưỡng từ sữa Aptamil Anh:*


Với đặc tính IMMUNORTIS là loại men vi sinh tự nhiên có trong sữa mẹ làm kích thích phát triển các vi sinh có lợi trong đường tiêu hóa bảo vệ cơ thể bé khỏi các bệnh, và các vi khuẩn có hại khác
Beta- Carotene và Selen là các chất chống oxy hóa bảo vệ cơ thể bé trước các tác nhân gây hoạt hóa mạnh.
Sữa Aptamil Anh có hàm lượng DHA cao, giúp phát triển trí não cho bé thông minh hơn
Hàm lượng vitamin C và vitamin D trong sữa giúp tăng sức đề kháng và phát triển hệ xương răng cho trẻ, hàm lượng này cao gấp 7 lần sữa bò
Sữa Aptamil Anh có đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng như kẽm, sắt, canxi, magie, Nucleotides đó là thành phần cấu tạo nên DNA cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ nhỏ.
Điều đó cho ta thấy khi các bậc phụ huynh đổi qua dòng sữa này thì sức đề kháng của các bé cao hơn hẳn, bé ít ốm, bệnh lặt vặt hơn do vi rút, vi khuẩn gây ra





*Bổ sung đúng công thức sữa cho bé theo từng giai đoạn*

Sữa Aptamil Anh được chia theo từng giai đoạn phát triển của bé: 



*Sữa Aptamil số 1*: cho bé từ 0 đến 6 tháng tuổi. Cơ thể của bé sơ sinh lúc này rất non nớt, vì vậy  Aptamil số 1 hỗ trợ quá trình giao đổi chất, giúp bé hấp thụ dinh dưỡng tốt hơn. Có hàm lượng chất khoáng cao giúp tăng cường miễn dịch, tốt cho não bộ, nhận thức của não bộ.
*Sữa Aptamil số 2*: cho bé từ 6 tháng đến 1 tuổi. Đây là thời điểm bé bắt đầu ăn dặm, công thức Profutura hỗ trợ bé toàn diện về trí não, chiều cao và cân nặng. 
*Sữa Aptamil số 3*: cho bé từ 1 tuổi trở lên. Công thức Profutura số 3 chiết xuất từ dầu cá, tốt cho trí não của bé, đồng thời phát triển thị giác, nuôi dưỡng đôi mắt cho bé khỏe mạnh.

Với dòng sữa Aptamil Profutura Anh thì mẹ vô cùng an tâm khi lựa chọn cho con mình, sữa đầy đủ vitamin và khoáng chất an toàn sức khỏe cho trẻ nhỏ.







*Vậy mẹ bỉm có nên chọn Aptamil Anh, Đức hay Úc ?*

Thực sự ưu điểm chung của ba dòng sữa này: là dòng sữa mát,  tăng sức đề kháng cho bé, giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé tốt hơn, phát triển hệ xương chắc khỏe, phù hợp cho bé thích uống sữa nhạt. 


Đặc biệt ưu điểm của sữa Aptamil Anh vượt trội hơn của Úc và Đức đó là hàm lượng DHA cao phù hợp cho mẹ nào ưu tiên về phát triển chiều cao và não bộ của bé

*Aptamil Anh nhập khẩu nguyên hộp - 100% hàng nội địa:*

Khác hẳn với những dòng sữa xách tay không rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ, các mẹ hãy tin dùng Aptamil Anh được nhập khẩu từ phanphoi.com.vn . Vì chúng tôi với tiêu chí:


Đặt quyền lợi của khách hàng lên trên


Sữa 100% nhập khẩu nội địa


Đảm bảo chất lượng 100%


Phát hiện hàng giả hoàn tiền hơn nữa


Giao hàng nhanh chóng 


Đội ngũ tư vấn nhiệt tình 24/7.


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu (12/4/21)

là dòng sữa mát, tăng sức đề kháng cho bé, giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé tốt hơn, phát triển hệ xương chắc khỏe, phù hợp cho bé thích uống sữa nhạt


----------

